# Motor height on transom



## freiguy (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought a boat from Eberlin boats last year and have been having trouble with bumping my shoe or rocks logs etc where my friends boats have no problem. When i trim the motor all the way down the leaded edge of the shoe seems to be level with the bottom of the boat. Is it possible that it needs to be higher? There is however a shim in between the motor and the transom to allow the motor to trim down further(per eberlin) could this play a factor as in, when i trim my motor up when on step that its not actually gaining as much clearance as it would without the transom shim?


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 26, 2014)

Can you post a pic of it trailered?


----------



## dhoganjr (Mar 26, 2014)

Put a straight edge on the bottom of the boat (board, yard stick, angle) anything you can hold on the bottom and extend out to the shoe. It should hit somewhere in between the leading edge and where the fins start. Also trim the motor up to level and see if it drops below the edge anywhere through the arc. If it does it will drag in the water. All boats are different, you will have to adjust and run it to see where it likes it the best. Too high and if will cavitate in turns and chop.

On boats that don't have much of a transom angle the shims allow the motor to tuck under farther, trimmed all the way down.


----------



## freiguy (Mar 26, 2014)

I can get pictures. Is there a way to adjust it without moving to different holes?


----------



## dhoganjr (Mar 26, 2014)

No, you will probably need to raise it one hole and then see where it sits. That should get it close, take it for a test run to see how it does. If it is too high, you will need to slot the transom mounting holes 1/8 inch at a time and test till you find the sweet spot.


----------

